# Brothers questions



## Red (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi...

i have a question.

if i breed some nynphs of one oothecae and when adults, they copulate what results? Deformations? or nothing?

regards!


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

Haven't you seen "Deliverance"?


----------



## Kriss (Sep 8, 2007)

Its fine, will be no problem :wink:


----------



## Red (Sep 8, 2007)

whats deliverance?

so wont have deformations or genetic problems?

Regars


----------



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Genetic problems probably won't appear for several generations, so no worries.


----------



## Precious (Sep 8, 2007)

> whats deliverance?so wont have deformations or genetic problems?
> 
> Regars


It's a movie. Would have been funny, if you'd seen it. The movie is set in appalachia...get it?


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 8, 2007)

Is the question about inbreeding? I don't quite understand what you asked...


----------



## Red (Sep 8, 2007)

sorry for bad expresions, my english is bad.

i said that if brothers will copulate, what will happen... deformations or what, but i know now, wont happen anything for several generations.

regards


----------



## lynnu (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not so sure. But I dont recomand you to cross the brothers.


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Do you mean, "can you breed two mantids from the same ooth?" if so yeah you can  

=-john_jb1-=


----------



## Red (Sep 10, 2007)

YES!

are you right jonh!


----------

